# Best tailcap for PEU pineapple body?



## magic_elf (Jan 20, 2008)

Could anyone point me to a course for tail caps which will nicely match PEU's pineapple bodies?

I don't like the SureFire Z57 since its color really doesn't match any of the pineapple body colors available.

Thanks


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an E2D tailcap on one of mine(black) and it looks pretty good. One other has a standard (light nat) from an L4.. it looks not so nice! lol


And the red one.. has never seen a head or tailcap. It sits on my desk as an inspiration piece.. Now I just need the inspiration to turn into motivation!!


----------

